# which water filtration system to buy?



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

I have been looking into getting a filtration system for my BOB. Im interested in the bottle type. I very little about them.
I am looking for

1 quart or 1 liter 
Long life
Good value
Easy to use

Any suggestions.

BTW I searched "water filtration" no results


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm not sure exactly what you're asking. :scratch Are you looking for a drink bottle with a filter, a "survival" straw, pump filter or a gravity filter?

All of the filtered drink bottles and "survival" straws I've looked at were in the 20 gallon lifespan range. That's enough for a few days of drinking water, if that's all you need. I've also read comments from a number of folks stating that some of them require a lot of effort to suck water through.

The pump filters and gravity filters are all over the place with regard to filter life and flow rate. There are paper, ceramic, and combinations of these along with charcoal. Activated charcoal will improve taste and remove some chemical contaminants. Ceramic filters can generally be cleaned in the field. As far as I know, if a paper filter is clogged, it's trash. Also, I think the paper filters have a larger pore size.

I currently have a MSR Miniworks, which is pretty popular and screws directly onto wide mouth nalgene bottles(including the collapsible versions) and anything else with the same threads. The filter is ceramic and is rated at 2,000 gallons. I plan on upgrading to the Katydyn Pocket when money allows since the ceramic filter is rated at 13,000 gallons, and it has a lot more metal in it's construction. Both of these are pump type filters. I'm considering a couple of gravity filter options as well.

If you need a lot of water, then a gravity type filter is probably your best option. Some of these use bladders similar to a camelbak, while others use 5 gallon buckets(DIY approach) or similar containers. With these, you just fill one side and walk away while gravity pulls water through the filter(s) into the clean water container.

Even with a filter, it's still a good idea to boil or chemically treat the water, just to be sure none of the nasties remain to make you sick.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I did some research on the bottle/filter combos and ended up with several Life Straws, a collapsible bucket and a couple collapsible bottles. Might be worth looking at as you can only carry so much water (bulk and weight).


----------



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Sawyer-Personal-Water-Bottle-Filter/dp/B005SO8VAE/ref=sr_1_3?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1357003204&sr=1-3&keywords=sawyer+water+filtration

The Sawyer filtration systems are the way to go.

John


----------



## Glock4myEMT (Dec 15, 2012)

This was my choice.







Sawyer All-In-One Water Filter (SP181)
has:
1 - 0.1 Micron Absolute Hollow Fiber Membrane Screw-On/Off Filter 
2 - Two Pop-Up Drinking Spouts 
1 - Faucet Adapter 
1 - Back Flush Cleaning Syringe 
1 - 1 Liter Light-Weight Durable Pouch 
1 - Bucket Adapting Kit 
1 - Cleaning and Maintenance Instructions


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm not an expert, but I have my doubts about the 1 million gallon claim sawyer makes, especially when combined with a pore size that's smaller than most(maybe all) ceramic filters. I've read tons of reviews and posts from people using the same filter I have, as well as many others, and they all clog, sometimes after only a few gallons depending on turbidity.


----------



## Hoze928 (Aug 14, 2012)

This is the one I carry in my Bob works great. 
Katadyn Vario OverviewDetailsVideoDownload Capacity (gal) ~ 530 (glassfiber) ~ 106 (carbon) Capacity (L) ~ 2'000 (glassfiber) ~ 400 (carbon) Dimensions (cm) 19 x 10 Dimensions (in) 7.5 x 4.0 Output (gal) up to 2 quart/min Output (L) up to 2 L/min Technology AntiClog Technology with 0.3 micron glassfiber (no cleaning needed) Activated carbon granulate Ceramic pre-filter Weight (grams) 425 Weight (oz) 15


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Hoze928 said:


> This is the one I carry in my Bob works great.
> Katadyn Vario OverviewDetailsVideoDownload Capacity (gal) ~ 530 (glassfiber) ~ 106 (carbon) Capacity (L) ~ 2'000 (glassfiber) ~ 400 (carbon) Dimensions (cm) 19 x 10 Dimensions (in) 7.5 x 4.0 Output (gal) up to 2 quart/min Output (L) up to 2 L/min Technology AntiClog Technology with 0.3 micron glassfiber (no cleaning needed) Activated carbon granulate Ceramic pre-filter Weight (grams) 425 Weight (oz) 15


those are nice.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Onebigelf said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Sawyer-Personal-Water-Bottle-Filter/dp/B005SO8VAE/ref=sr_1_3?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1357003204&sr=1-3&keywords=sawyer+water+filtration
> 
> The Sawyer filtration systems are the way to go.
> 
> John


can you backwash it without a faucett?


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B
005EJMQEU/ref=aw_d_detail?pd=1

This the filter system my surplus store recomends. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

http://www.pureeasy.com/Products/Protable_Water_Filter/248.html


----------

